# Looking for fisher plow parts



## fergus7 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi all I am looking for the drive sheave for a S 10 4.3 engine to run a belt driven fisher pump part number is 20058 I think it has a spacer and the drive sheave. also need pushplates for 1990 S 10 for fisher snocaster
regards
rod


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Try these guys:

Little Jay's Auto Repair 
210 North Main Street 
Brewer, ME 04412 
207-989-6134 

They specialize in used Fisher equipment -- they had the drive sheave for my '85 Jeep CJ. They're great to deal with and will ship your order.

Good luck

Jeff Pierce


----------



## fergus7 (Feb 10, 2005)

*fisher plow parts*

Hi thanks for the info I called them and they have one and are shipping it up to me. I have been manually lifting the blade this year we only had three good storms so far.
regards
rod


----------

